# Introducing....My little girl!!!



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

lol it feels like I've been looking for a puppy forever! And I've had so many potholes and stuff, but I finally found my girl and she's going to be in my arms on Tuesday







. I can not tell you guys how much I already love her...it's crazy...anyway here she is:














































Sorry for bombarding you with all these pics ( I have 2 more comming in the next post). I couldn't choose between all the pics. Right now I'm stuck on a name, I think I'll either name her Lindy, or Pixie. Anyway...I just wanted to share those pics with ya'll!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She looks very sweet. I love her little bow too. I know you must be ecstatic!


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratulations - she is adorable!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Oh my gosh, she is beautiful!







Such a little doll baby!







I hope Tuesday comes quickly for you! Congratulations!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Sweet little girl, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I like Pixie and keep the pics coming


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations.. She is Beautiful!!


Andrea~


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Aww all these new babies!

And they call it puppy love.........






























congratualtions to all new mommies


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## kristin06 (Mar 18, 2006)

She is beautiful!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Bombard away... more more more. Photos are LOVED here! She is darling!!! Looks so chic in red too! 

Believe me I KNOW exactly how you are feeling,







It's great isn't it? I like Pixie.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, shes so cute, congrats


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

She is just precious. Looks like a Pixie to me.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

She looks like the perfect baby girl, where did you get her from?


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

So happy for you!!! Wishing you many many years of puppy kisses and Maltese sweetness in your life.
Puppy happiness is in the air around here!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats on your new puppy!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations! She is beautiful.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

She's a doll!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Pixie sounds just right.
Aimee, Gidget, Liliy and Bentley


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

aww she looks so sweet..Congrats on finding you lil puppy


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

[attachment=6435:attachment] I luv the name Pixie









She absolutley [attachment=6436:attachment]

I bet your so excited, Tuesday wont come quik enough for you hehe!

Are you all prepared for your darling baby?


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

> She looks like the perfect baby girl, where did you get her from?[/B]


Thank you! Well...she might be reading this lol, but I got her from Nedra Haris (of villa maresesca maltese). She's the sweetest lady I have ever met







I am so thrilled to be getting a puppy from her







.




> [attachment=6435:attachment]
> Are you all prepared for your darling baby?[/B]


Totally! lol I had yesterday off and I spent the whole day puppy proofing and setting up her play pen and stuff. I'm going to post pics of her playpen as soon as I can get them off the camera (lol the batteries are dead and there aren't any new ones in the house!....does that happen to anyone but my fam?)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

[attachment=6442:attachment]


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> lol it feels like I've been looking for a puppy forever! And I've had so many potholes and stuff, but I finally found my girl and she's going to be in my arms on Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you and many years of joy and love with this little sweetie, keep the pictures coming.

GB, Nedra


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so glad you ended up with a Maltese







and such a pretty one too







Congratulations !!


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Congratulations on your precious new puppy! I like the name Pixie which was one of the names I liked for my Lexi but she looked like a Lexi to me.

Susan, Skeeter, Sassy, Panda & Lexi in NJ

P.S. Your new puppy's Father Freedom is related to my Lexi since his father (so your puppies grandfather, Justice) is my puppies grandfather also since Lexi's dad is Leo whose father is Justice whose father is Risque.


> lol it feels like I've been looking for a puppy forever! And I've had so many potholes and stuff, but I finally found my girl and she's going to be in my arms on Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

awwww! She is so sweet! I can't wait to see more beautiful photos of her.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Congratulations!! She is beautiful!


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*Awwwh what a cute face! I know firsthand the thrill of a new malt puppy!!! Good luck to ya!*


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

What a little sweet heart!







Congrats to you!!









(I see you went with Pixie. I like it.







)


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Congrats!!!














Shes a cutie


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I see you have called her Pixie









She really suits that name, she is a little darling











> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=192455
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No this happened to me and it makes me so







. Just bought the camera Friday & the batteries ran out Sat night(they were out of date), stole batteries from DVD remote - they ran out Sun morning AAAHHH! thought i had loads of extra ones in house but no where to be found(kids probably took them







) went to Asda this morning(thats Wal-mart in your neck of the woods) and forgot to buy the B****Y batteries









But no worries as long as you have them for Pixie coming home


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!! She's beautiful and well worth all the research and wait you had done!!!

Where did you end up getting her??!! I'm sooooo happy for you!!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

congrats!! She is adorable! I know you have been looking for a long time and I am very happy for you!!


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

> CONGRATULATIONS!! She's beautiful and well worth all the research and wait you had done!!!
> 
> Where did you end up getting her??!! I'm sooooo happy for you!![/B]


Aw Thank you! I ended up getting her from Nedra Haris (of villa maresesca maltese). 

Thanks everyone







! You've all been so sweet. I did decide to call her Pixie for now, but I reserve the right to change it lol. I think Nedra still has one girl from Pixie's litter left...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

when was she born? she is so cute!


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

> when was she born? she is so cute![/B]


She was born Febuary 6, so she's almost 15 weeks old.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thats pixels bday too..shes 15 weeks today..cause feb 6 was a monday hehe..so pixel and pixie will share a bday


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Barb's adorable Darla's 14th birthday I think was 02-14-06 since Susie was calling her Valentina so maybe your Pixel is not related to Darla after all. I Guess I just thought she was 15 weeks due to her glorious coat but it looks like she is 14 weeks if born on 2-14-06. So I guess your Maltese are not related after all despite I think having the same dad, just different mothers.

Susan & my furkidz in NJ





> thats pixels bday too..shes 15 weeks today..cause feb 6 was a monday hehe..so pixel and pixie will share a bday[/B]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats







.She's very cute.


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

What a sweetie. I envy all these little puppies.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh, how adorable!! I LOVE the name Lindy...it is so different! (and as you can see I like different)

Marie & Pacino


----------

